# chienne (femelle du chien)



## jetman

Salut!

Quand on parle de son chien qui est femelle est-ce qu'on dit toujours chienne ou est-elle facultatif la référence au sexe?

Merci d'avance!

My dog is dumb.  She doesn't even know her name.
Mon chien est idiot.  Il ne sait pas même son nom.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.  This thread discusses French usage.  If you're interested in what to call _la femelle du chien_ in English, please see bitch (female dog).


----------



## DeBourges

Non, on peut dire _ma chienne_, sans problème. Cela dénote davantage l'attachement affectif, je pense.

_Ma chienne est bête, elle ne sait même pas comment elle s'appelle._
_Ma chienne est bête, elle ne réagit même pas à son nom._

DeBourges


----------



## Crescent

Salut! 

Non, on peut bien employer ''chienne'' ainsi que ''chien'' pour décrire l'animal. 
Donc, vous pouvez vous exprimer ainsi: _Ma chienne est stupide/bête. Elle ne sait même pas son nom. 

__
_


----------



## mapping

Here you can say: Ma chienne est idiote. Elle ne sait même pas son nom.

But sometimes it's just preferable to use "chien" as it's the same problem as in English with "bitch" ...


----------



## DeBourges

mapping said:


> Here you can say: Ma chienne est idiote. Elle ne sait même pas son nom.
> 
> But sometimes it's just preferable to use "chien" as it's the same problem as in English with "bitch" ...



Pas vraiment, si je puis me permettre. Les mots _chienne_ et _bitch_ (female dog) ne couvrent pas complètement la même acception dans leurs langues respectives.

It is much safer to refer to one's dog as _ma chienne_ in French than it would be in English to say _my bitch_!


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, c'est vrai.
Mais je dois avouer que je parle toujours de "*mon chien*" et jamais de ma chienne. Même si je ne sais pas trop pourquoi et que j'y suis attaché.


----------



## jetman

Merci pour vos réponses!

*Mon chien est bête.  Elle ne sait même pas son nom.*

Est-ce que ça marche ou si je dit *elle ne sait*... est-ce que je dois commencer avec *ma chienne*?


----------



## DeBourges

Je vous assure qu'il n'y a vraiment aucun problème à utiliser _ma chienne_... 
Mais si vous commencez par _mon chien_, il faut ensuite dire « il ».

DeBourges


----------



## Crescent

Oui, comme DeBourges vient de dire, il vous faudrait faire l'accord de genres: si vous dites 'mon chien', il faut dire ensuite 'il ne sait..' mais si vous voulez utiliser ''ma chienne' puis il faut que vous disiez ''elle ne sait...etc.''


----------



## Orpington

In english, even if your dog is a girl, you still refer to it as a 'dog' and not a 'bitch', despite calling the dog 'she'.

I was wondering if in French, if you have a girl dog do you call her 'le chien' or 'la chienne'. And do you call the dog he or she or it?


----------



## Franglais1969

Hello,

I would say *la chienne*. [...]

Hope that helps.


----------



## Orpington

Thanks! And do you say elle or il?? I'm presuming elle.


----------



## Franglais1969

Orpington said:


> Thanks! And do you say elle or il?? I'm presuming elle.



You are indeed correct, it would be *elle*.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Yes, a she-dog is "une chienne" and in french, almost everything has a gender, the english "it" for things has no french counterpart. I own two she-dogs. talking about them: "mes chiennes" talking to one of them: "ma belle, ma fille, etc..." it is common use to talk to a pet, I guess.


----------



## appelcore

I was looking up "a dog" and found _un chien/une chienne_ but I have never heard anyone use the female version (une chienne). Have I just missed it or is it not commonly used?


----------



## Indrid Cold

Une 'chienne' is correct form for a female dog. However, it is also commonly used by the french in a derogative sexist way to mean a girl/woman with a blatant sexual drive - a bit the equivalent of 'bitch' in hip-hop or rap lingo.

Indrid Cold


----------



## wistou

If you are intereted, there this charming little text of Victor Hugo dedicated to his (female) dog: 

"Ma chienne la Chougna"  

http://maurice.labadie.pagesperso-orange.fr/filtemps/hugo.htm


----------



## Loukassit0

_Chienne_ (Female of _chien_) [...] exists, but be careful. Unfortunately, those words are usually used in male version because in familar French language, they can involve an other meaning:
"Chienne" is more use to mean "whore"

[...]


----------



## LILOIA

If we see a dog on the street we would obviously call it "un chien", as you would say 'it" in English, but we have no neutral, so when you don't know the sex, it's masculine. Somebody who owns a female dog would call her "ma chienne", and not "mon chien".


----------



## 33ZoZo

I'm writing a cartoon like story about my dog.  However, my dog is a cute female dog and it's important the reader understands this.  BUT, I've been told that to use "la/une chienne" would not be appropriate (I know the pejorative meaning of "chienne").  Je suis coincé.  I don't know how to get around this.  Any suggestions?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wildan1

Hello 33ZoZo,

You gave us a little context, but please give us the dialog in your cartoon. What is the line about the dog, as well as the line before and the one after...


----------



## EmmanuelM

Well, although it is very clear Lassie is a female dog, the book in French is called "Lassie chien fidèle". 

The most popular female dog in France may be Belle from Belle et Sébastien (first a book, then some TV shows and right now a movie already seen by 2.2 millions in France). Here's the official French synopsis found on several sites, I think it comes from the official Electronic Press Kit from the producers :

"Ça se passe là-haut, dans les Alpes. 
Ça se passe là où la neige est immaculée, là où les chamois coursent les marmottes, là où les sommets tutoient les nuages. 
Ça se passe dans un village paisible jusqu’à l’arrivée des Allemands.
C’est la rencontre d’un enfant solitaire et d’un chien sauvage. C’est l’histoire de Sébastien qui apprivoise Belle."

So, yes, people will tend to avoid "chienne" and use "chien" instead if the context somehow allows the pejorative meaning to be used. Later on the summary, though : 

"Dans un coin perdu des Alpes, Sébastien, 6 ans, apprivoise Belle, une chienne errante."

Somehow the adjective "errante" and the fact Sébastien is 6 years old emphasizes the fact "chienne" here is used not for its pejorative meaning, and so it's far less a problem, here you have to have a very sick mind to "hear" the pejorative meaning.


----------



## 33ZoZo

The first time the dog is introduced the dog says "Je suis une chienne speciale."  The other character says "What makes you think you are "une chienne speciale?"  To which the dog replies "Parce que je suis une chienne française."


----------



## EmmanuelM

Ouch, here I'm afraid indeed many French readers will hesitate between a double-entendre and a bad translation. In a book aimed for kids, no problem, but otherwise...


----------



## 33ZoZo

Merci pour votre réponse, but the "ouch" really hurts.  Would it be weird if I used the masculine, but had an illustration of a cute feminine looking dog?  Would people make the leap and not even really notice the masculine "chien"?


----------



## EmmanuelM

[Réponse à pointvirgule qui a entre-temps supprimé son message hélas]

Eh bien pour moi, "je suis une chienne spéciale, je suis une chienne française" fait partie des choses pour lesquelles il faut bien s'assurer que le contexte interdit toute lecture au second degré !  Mettez cela en couverture d'un livre dans un magasin, même avec un dessin d'un jolie petite chienne en couverture, beaucoup d'adultes ouvriront le livre pour voir le contenu ! Il faut vraiment que ce soit clair que c'est au premier degré, il faut que cela fasse partie de la BD, mais si ce sont les premiers mots c'est un appel à la lecture au second degré je trouve !

J'ai trouvé une BD avec une héroïne chienne bouledogue : "Dugly - Chienne de vie". En lisant la BD, vous pourrez voir comment l'auteur s'en tire. Je pense qu'il évite juste de commencer par cela, une fois que l'héroïne est installée, elle peut s'appeler "chienne" sans problème je pense.


----------



## Nicomon

Just a thought... take it or leave it. 

Since it is intended for kids (adults wouldn't say «_ madame chien _») you might be able to get away with something like this :

_Je suis une madame chien bien spéciale
Et qu'est-ce qui te fait croire ça?
Parce que je suis française

_


----------



## pointvirgule

EmmanuelM said:


> Mettez cela en couverture d'un livre dans un magasin, même avec un dessin d'un jolie petite chienne en couverture, beaucoup d'adultes ouvriront le livre pour voir le contenu !


C'est bien à attirer l'attention que sert une couverture. (Je blague.) 


EmmanuelM said:


> [...] mais si ce sont les premiers mots c'est un appel à  la lecture au second degré je trouve !


En fait, je ne suis pas en désaccord avec ça, et c'est pour cette raison que j'ai supprimé mon message, ne voulant pas risquer de donner à ZoZo un conseil qui pourrait lui nuire. Je trouve quand même dommage qu'on ne puisse pas simplement appeler une chienne ou une chatte par son nom sans que les mal-y-pense y voient des doubles-sens. 

______________________
Réadaptation féministe du passage de Nico :
_– Je suis un chien très spécial.
– Et pourquoi ?
– Parce que je suis une *femelle* !_


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Réadaptation féministe du passage de Nico :
> _– Je suis un chien très spécial.
> – Et pourquoi ?
> – Parce que je suis une *femelle* !_


  Moi, ça me va. ZoZo peut toujours préciser plus tard dans le dialogue qu'elle est française.  

Cela dit, moi aussi je trouve un peu dommage qu'on ne puisse pas appeler une chienne... une chienne.   
C'est sur le modèle de "she dog" (que les anglophones disent pour éviter de dire "bitch"), que j'ai pensé au langage enfantin « madame chien ».


----------



## Lucky19

33ZoZo said:


> I'm writing a cartoon like story about my dog.  However, my dog is a cute female dog and it's important the reader understands this.  BUT, I've been told that to use "la/une chienne" would not be appropriate (I know the pejorative meaning of "chienne").  Je suis coincé.  I don't know how to get around this.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Tu peux dire "ma chienne" sans problème. Il faut que le contexte soit ambivalent pour que le confusion se fasse, ou que les gens qui t'entendent aient vraiment l'esprit tordu.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Looks like we're creeping back to the Victorian mentality.  "Chienne' and 'bitch' are no longer kosher in polite society because of slang/familiar usage [...].

All this to say, please, use 'chienne' and 'bitch' in their proper meaning and help rehabilitate these fine words.


----------



## Kecha

I really, honestly, don't understand all those who said they would avoid "chienne" because of the other meanings it can have. 
The sexual meaning is not that often heard, unless you gorge on porn all day.

Perhaps, because dogs don't talk, "je suis une chienne" sounds wierd, but seriously, who says that in non-sexual contexts?


----------



## mehoul

Pour moi on peut dire chienne. L'usage du mot chienne pour une femme est beaucoup beaucoup moins courant que celui de bitch en anglais.


----------



## 33ZoZo

Merci à tous. Cette discussion est très intéressante.  Pour être prudent, j'ai décidé d'utiliser le masculin. Cependant, dans le livre, les personnages ont une discussion à propos de ce problème et il est clairement établi que le chien est en fait une chienne.  Merci encore.


----------

